# Best Tone and Probe Set



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

tempo/progressive, or fluke


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I might have to try out that fluke.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

The fluke changes tones when shorted, makes it easy to confirm the right pair.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

and fluke has the bed of nails, which i love! Granted i buy them regardless


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was given a Fluke tone/probe set not too long ago, always used Progressive/Tempo or Aines, but the Fluke is really nice.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, Never heard of Aines,


----------



## Silversam (Feb 8, 2010)

Aines has been around since at least the mid '70s. Very reliable and durable.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sadly, Aines is now owned by Telekonnectors out of India.


----------



## Silversam (Feb 8, 2010)

India. Oy! I think they used to be in Arizona.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Other side of the country, some little town in New York! It appears they still have an office there.


----------



## Silversam (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe. The factory used to be in Arizona, AIR.


----------

